# e36 325i and 245/45/17 front and 275/40/17 rear...



## bhvrdr (Jun 16, 2008)

can this be done? What offsets would you suggest assuming a 17x8" wheel in front and a 17x9" rim in the rear? I wouldnt mind slightly rolling the fenders but am not interested in turning the car into a wide body and am not interested in spacers on a car that will be used primarily for track work so anyone have experience with what offsets may work if you could go custom offset? Thanks.

cheers! Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Those tire sizes are much too large to fit any E36 without a widebody kit. Use 225/45R17 up front and 245/40R17 rear. Offsets will be in the 35-45mm offset range. With fender lip rolling and some possible fender liner modification you could try to make 255/40R17 work in the rear.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you sir.


----------

